

Making an indie movie is now too cheap - there aren't enough viewers to support them - wmf
http://provideocoalition.com/index.php/mcurtis/story/the_very_very_serious_problem_with_democratization_of_technology/

======
ivankirigin
I heard a good phrase the other day: each new surplus creates a shortage. In
this case, surplus of cheap movie making tools makes a shortage of viewers.

But actually I think this is just a distribution and filtering problem. The
best content isn't getting to the people that would like it most.

------
jarnold
"Making a web 2.0 site is now too cheap - there aren't enough users to support
them"

------
xlnt
you mean: now there's enough capacity to create movies that supply can surpass
demand. but that's a good thing. now there can be more competition, and people
who suck at making them will end up doing something else.

